# AMOUNT OF DISTANCE/TIME WALKIN AT THE BEGINNING



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

HI YA GUYS
HAVE BEEN WALKIN PURDEY NOW FOR TWO WEEKS AND AT FIRST SHE WAS EAGER AND ENJOYED HER 20/40 MIN WALK A DAY. THIS WEEK I VE HAD TO DRAG HER OUT THE DOOR SHE NOT ENJOYED IT AT ALL, AM I WALKIN HER TOO FAR OR TOO LONG? HUBBY KEEPS SAYING "REMEMBER SHE S STILL A BABY" BUT I DON T WANT HER TOO MISS OUT ON WALKS. ANY ADVICE GRATEFULLY RECEIVED.
P.S SHE'S 12 WKS
CLAIRE


----------



## Lindylou (Jul 28, 2009)

We stuck to the general rule of 5 minutes excersize per month so if your puppy is 12 weeks it would be around 15 to 20 minutes per day. This was the guidance we were given for our weimaraner by the vet. This is because the bones and especially hips are still growing.
I would suggest 2 10 minute walks at this age would be enough.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Claire

At 12 weeks she's too young for that kind of workout, let her set the terms for now. She needs to play more than "walk".
Strictly walking on the leash should be limited. At this time she should be gently learning to heel. All leash work should be very gentle at this point.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

MANY THANKS FOR THE ADVICE GUYS,
WILL ONLY DO THE ONE 15/20 MIN WALK A DAY AND CONCENTRATE ON THE PLAY TIME MORE. AS THESE ARE HIGH ENERGY DOGS (SHE IS AT HOME) I THOUGHT I WAS DOING THE RIGHT THING! :
REGARDS CLAIRE


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Claire

You are doing the right thing, so no worries there okay? 
Getting her socialized and used to the leash will pay huge dividends in a few months when you can start the "real work" with her. 
"Play Time" is also "Training Time". Every time you toss a toy and she brings it back, it establishes/enforces the "Come" command. Holding her for a few moments and letting her watch the toy go, then sending her on a retrieve at at the "Fetch" command is the beginning of "Whoa" and "Stay" training. Combining the "Whoa"/"Stay" with the "Come" command will have her off the leash that much sooner and under your control. This is the basis for "Casting", which is sending your dog out and back and controlling her direction and movement from 50+ yards out. 
Her attention span is pretty short right now, maybe 10-15 minutes at most. Do lots of little short sessions and avoid any long session work.

Vizsla's catch on so quick that it encourages us, as owners, to keep going. Sometimes we forget that they need time to just be a dog too.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

thankyou for takin the time to explain, i really do appreciate it.
will keep you posted.
C x


----------

